# Ridgid brick



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a chance to get a Ridgid brick for $600 new, not stolen. 

Good deal or no?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I have a chance to get a Ridgid brick for $600 new, not stolen.
> 
> Good deal or no?


Do it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry, whats a ridgid brick


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

this is Brick!

https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...Csg1DmLfz3bhqyuuLorH7JFmInxqkdVgnDAkmt5Ho1dvg


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

THIS is brick

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/NaviTrack-Brick-Transmitter/EN/index.htm


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for explaining that


----------

